# Is it true?... Do Chis only bond with one person



## mrsmac

I wanted to check with other Chi owners. I heard recently that Chis tend to bond with one person/member of the family. We all love our new Chi Coco, but I would be devastated if she couldn't bond with me ( selfish I know, but I just love her madly) is this true? Of is it only a "sometimes" thing?

Thanks in advance
Alex


----------



## jrludi

Our little pure Chi (Poquita) seems to have bonded with both my daughter and I. We have 2 other chi mixes, seem to be mixed with miniature pincher, Chica and Chava, literally bond with anything that moves. They and the cats absolutely adore each other.


----------



## woodard2009

Usually if you have 1 chi, they are known to body with 1 family member, usually mommy. If you have 2 chis, they're more likely to bond with each other. My single, only chi, is my girl. Always under foot, anxiously awaits my arrival home when ever I'm out. She loves my hubby too, but is attached to my hip. I know she wishes my twin 7 year olds would leave her alone. She doesn't have much patience for them. Lol 
My 1st chi that is now deceased wasn't attached to me. She loved everyone, but she was raised in a house with 4 adults that gave her equal attention. I now have her offspring who just turned 7 years old in Aug.


----------



## So_many_chis

In our pack, I think they all would choose me over my husband. They love him as well but in a calling contest I think I'd win. I don't know why, we do things equally for them. I have noticed that our youngest has bonded with his 'mammy' (actually his grandma) more than any human. He's more interested in her a lot of the time (hanging off her ears and legs!).
My first one is mad for my brother and will allow my brother to pick him up - whereas he runs away from us!
Strange, wonderful little things!


----------



## Jennin24

I am the favorite with my two chi's but they both love everyone in the family and gladly sit with anyone. My little male favors my 5 year daughter though, and my female favors my 8 year son after me. We had the little female first and I held her all of the time and we are very bonded, but again, she loves everyone in the family. When we got the male, the two did bond with each other but still want to be with us all of the time.


----------



## Lindsayj

We only have one little girl. She loves both me and my boyfriend. But she prefers me and will always sit with me if we are both home. But when I'm not at home she gladly goes and sits with him instead. He is the one who typically plays with her more and I am the one she wants to cuddle with more.


----------



## LittleGemma

I feel that Gemma bonds with me and my boyfriend pretty equally. Maybe me a tiny bit more, like because if my boyfriend and I are not in the same place, it's likely she's going to follow where I am. I do mostly everything for her, like feed her, train her, etc, but I also do the no fun things like nail trimming and putting her harness on, lol. I would say she loves us both pretty equally.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

I think it's more a case of them bond more to one than others rather than they only bond to one. Mylo loves my other half, sister, her 2 kids and husband but he is more bonded to me. When we went away for 5 days he stayed with my sister and when we got in he went nuts! He was jumping all over me and then he'd run over to my other half for a minute, then run back to me for ages and repeat.


----------



## pupluv168

Toby was raised in a home with my parents, grandmother sister and myself. He bonded significantly with my mom, sister and me. But it was never a question that he was my dog and that he favored me most. They can bond with multiple people but it is a matter of how strongly they bond to each person. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Pumpernickel

Max bonded with me most at first but as I have to go to work each day he spends all day every day with my hubby and now seems to love us both quite equally. When we watch tv at night he tends to choose to sit on me rather than him which I like  I do feel quite lucky that he loves us both as I had read about chis being one person dogs before we got him.


----------



## joeandruth

Simcha is my wife's absolute shadow. However, he still does show a lot of love for me. It's just the two of us (old folks) at home these days.


----------



## Piku

Taco and Chalupa are both my hubbys. Taco will sit with me and snuggle. Nami is strongly bonded to me already. She will only sit with me, will only approach hubby if he has a treat lol


----------



## Angel1210

Angel is pretty much 50/50 with me and my husband. BUT, not many dogs will give up the opportunity for food! If my husband didn't always give him treats (people and doggie ones) - I think it would be me!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Bella and Lina are _Daddy's little girls_. They are "in love" with my husband and adore him (the little stinkers). They love me as their Mommy and give me _almost _equal time with my husband. However, when the girls don't feel well or are afraid, they follow me everywhere and want only me to hold them and comfort them. They will go out for walks with either my husband or me, but they prefer both my husband and I to walk them together as one family. They will go on our vacations only when both my husband and I are in the car together, otherwise, they will whine if they think one of us got left behind.


----------



## AussieLass

In my opinion, they

Bond to one person via invisible umbilical cord .... 

Love a few select others under their roof .... 

Tolerate everyone else that's usually around on a regular basis, especially if Mom shows it's ok to ....

Be wary of complete random strangers regardless of what Mom indicates, until they've sussed it out & made up their own little minds.

My 4 are brilliant in that they're completely self contained in their own little pack. I can have one on one time with any of them and none of the others will dare push in, whinge or whine, not get jealous, not try to muscle the others out of the way etc. I can separate them into couples no problems, I can have one take a nap with me whilst everyone else is banished, no problems.

It's been my experience with Chi's that it is down to individual dog's personalities in everything, much more so than how they're brought up, that is secondary. By this, I mean they don't conform like other dogs do i.e. my Mastiffs are like perfect, obedient, robotic clones in comparison, they adore & guard their people equally. 

The Chi's are perfectly well behaved & obedient when THEY want to be and that's about 97.8% of the time, but there's always that wee bit of rebellion goin' on just to keep us on our toes


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Odie loves so many people, and gets so excited to see everyone. However, she is slightly more bonded to me, but that's just because I spend the most time with her. I don't think she necessarily "picked" me.


----------



## missydawn

Yes its true,and the funny thing is they kinda choose who they want it to be,lol.Maggie chose my husband,Molly chose me until Maisey came along then she went straight to my husband.Missy is totally 100% mine!!Our dachshunds are not like that,They love everyone!!When we retire,we will just have one,I'm like you,if we got a chihuahua and it bonded with my husband,I'd feel like I wouldn't have one,but we've decided to go with a mini poodle,lol,dont get me wrong,I ADORE CHIHUAHUAS,but we both want to enjoy just ONE.We are so used to having 5 in the house,one would feel quiet different!


----------



## mrsmac

thanks for all the wonderful advice fellow chi friends, I arrived home today after 3 days away from home for work and was worried that Coco would have forgotten me...she hasn't!! jumped right in my lap and went crazy with kisses and cuddles...

i posted in the Chi health forum as she has now vomitted twice since 10pm and I am worried she is unwell. hopefully its just an upset tummy as the option for emergency vets is not good in my area (my vet opens at 7am tomorrow and Ill be on his door step for sure if she doesn't improve) 

if you think you can help, please read my post and any and all advice is greatly appreciated.

hugs
Alex.


----------



## chaiteahuahua

Brew loves to snuggle with both me and my boyfriend, but he definitely prefers my boyfriend a tad bit over me. He does get way excited to see people he knows, though, and will happily snuggle into the arms of a select few.


----------

